# Naval Station San Miguel



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what became of the old Naval Comm Station San Miguel as far as houses, facility, etc? Are the houses there available for lease same as Subic or is it now a RP Navy base? Thanks in advance....I lived there once and my back yard literally was the beach and South China Sea with killer sunsets and a great laid back life even when working. There was an Aussie up road in Iba w/ a place called "Fil-Aussie" resort and it was a great get away as well. There was a furniture place there at the intersection of Hwy and the San Miguel base road called "Chens"....Mr Chen made some of the nicest custom narra wood furniture I've ever seen and used truly kiln dried woods. My Ex has ours and 25 yrs later it remains beautiful and uncracked. 

Anyway, was considering it as a possible place to look for a place and wondering if any expat community there in area. I think Lefties was renting a place up around there before.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Does anyone know what became of the old Naval Comm Station San Miguel as far as houses, facility, etc? Are the houses there available for lease same as Subic or is it now a RP Navy base? Thanks in advance....I lived there once and my back yard literally was the beach and South China Sea with killer sunsets and a great laid back life even when working. There was an Aussie up road in Iba w/ a place called "Fil-Aussie" resort and it was a great get away as well. There was a furniture place there at the intersection of Hwy and the San Miguel base road called "Chens"....Mr Chen made some of the nicest custom narra wood furniture I've ever seen and used truly kiln dried woods. My Ex has ours and 25 yrs later it remains beautiful and uncracked.
> 
> Anyway, was considering it as a possible place to look for a place and wondering if any expat community there in area. I think Lefties was renting a place up around there before.


I lived at pundaquit. San miguel is rp naval facility. My buddy works there a merchant marine. Its only for phils military now. Although we can pay to golf etc. I think chens is gone. They dont rent the houses out.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info Lefties.

I too think that's a great area. With my wife wanting Metro Manila, most of our family near the 100 Islands I think the SBMA area just might be right up my alley.

We do have some family in Naparing (Dinalupihan) though.

Hmmm....


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have our place in Bacong just outsde of Dinalupihan. Just far enough away from Manila but just close enough. Subic 30mins, San Fanando 1 hr 30min.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Ha, that's only a couple of miles from Naparing. Paul T (retired Navy guy) who frequents another board lives in Roosevelt too I believe.

I really like the area. Not so far from anything you need but tucked away just enough to have some order and civility.

Cheers


----------

